# Olympia 2018



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2018)

Dexter "The Blade" Jackson Chest Workout I Road To Olympia 2018 Episode 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPEx8ftdiPQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2018)

Iron Diaries Shawn Rhoden Stanimal and Sergi Constance Arm Day in The Mecca

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGubbIPtXiA


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2018)

Ryan Terry NEW PROJECT/OLYMPIA PREP/LEG TRAINING

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvDAVBQtN2M


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2018)

Chris Bumstead Rough Start to My Olympia Prep | 11 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1-R_YxRxCE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2018)

Eleven Weeks Out With Olympia Champion Jeremy Buendia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsI9fnDBAK4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2018)

Jeremy Potvin Olympia Prep: Part 1 - Shoulder Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=738WW9jGECY


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2018)

Wesley Vissers Olympia Bound - 9 WEEKS OUT - Back & Biceps for MASS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFhoZR8sO_c


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2018)

Danny Hester Classic Guest Posing 7 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm3l9lkOwQg


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 6, 2018)

Dexter reigns supreme. No one can touch his longevity and consistency.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2018)

Brandon Curry guest posing in Hungary

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2P6vOOxQi0


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, arms chest legs and lats just wow!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2018)

Ahmad Ashkanani Road to Olympia 2018 - P1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lSxiUACYWo&t=2s


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2018)

Khaled Chikhaoui Road to Olympia 6 weeks out: Legs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfFJAlwjbDI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2018)

Ashley Kaltwasser Road to the Olympia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOhL0lvvSgA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2018)

THE BOSTON MASS | BEST FOR LAST | 2018 OLYMPIA SERIES - BACK 4 WEEKS OUT!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-Xhk_0yJ24


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2018)

Regan Grimes & Zane Watson | 24 Days Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW1-6_hx9Bc


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2018)

Breon Ansley Back Day - Road to Olympia 2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X8P9YqrmYw


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2018)

Stan De Longeaux & Rory Leidelmeyer Ab Training and Posing (French and English)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMReeDKfs8A


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2018)

On The Stage with Derek Lunsford: Setting The Standard Part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3oYONIchCQ


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2018)

Dani Younan Road To 2018 Mr. Olympia Episode 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDyToG-xdyU


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2018)

Webcast link

https://nl.iherb.com/info/olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2018)

Danny Hester 2.5 Weeks out Chest with Stan McQuay

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyJBZ7MsvrQ


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2018)

Flex Lewis: Unfiltered 7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXNIHaXQpnQ


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2018)

Ismael Martinez Diet Training and Posing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h4WCpz-97U


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2018)

Classic Top 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QN8lGVoF4c


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2018)

Figure First Callouts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufGhI_rmHEM


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2018)

Top 6 Bikini

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot04sdv1bN4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2018)

1. Brandon Hendrickson
2. Raymont Edmonds
3. Ryan Terry
4. Jeremy Buendia
5. Andre Ferguson
6. Kyron Holden
7. Michael Bevins
8. Akeem Scott
9. George Brown
10. Jeremy Potvin
11. Logan Franklin
12. Suraqah Shabazz
13. Diogo Montenegro
14. Fernando Rios
15. Ondrej Kmostak


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2018)

212

1. James Lewis
2. Derek Lunsford
3. Kamal ElGargni
4. Ahmad Ashkanani
5. Jose Raymond

Open

1. Shawn Rhoden
2. Phil Heath
3. Roelly Winklaar
4. William Bonac
5. Brandon Curry


----------

